# MK4 Depo Angel eye projector headlights High beam swap to DRL?



## truck240 (Mar 6, 2015)

I purchased a used pair of MK4 Jetta Depot projector headlights. The headlights have H7 hid low beams, H1 halogen fog, H7 halogen high beams, and an angel eye feature. The angel eye feature is lame and utilizes 8 tiny t5 2.3W bulbs per headlight. It appears almost all of the angel eye bulbs have burnt out. This is probably why the lights where sold to me cheap. I don't care about the angel eye feature. I have read how to enable the low beam HID to stay on with high beam creating a 4 lamp system. However, rather than a 4 lamp system (HID low/ Halogen high) What I would prefer is a Bi-Xenon setup use the high beam housing plug as the DRL light.

I have never had the headlights hooked up so I am unsure how they function. I don't know if the Hid, fog, or angel eye function as the DRL. Oh I am a Canadian so DRL are mandatory and besides its makes driving safer. I would prefer to do my wiring changed at the head light & dimmer switch if possible. 

I know the original owner of the headlights bought OEM Hids probably because of the lame angel eye implementation. He told me he spent over $1000. I paid $80 for the pair and cosmetically the lights are great looking. I see most new cars like Mazda 3s use Halogen DRL as opposed to constantly running the HID during daylight hours.


----------



## truck240 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Solution for high beam as DRL.*

I was Goodling and found a solution to using high beam lights in 4 lamp system as DRL. This method was provided on a HID lighting forum as a solution to Bi-Xenon lighting in a MK4 Golf. I thought I would share the link:
http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?32532-high-beam-as-drl-with-bi-xenon


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

It isn't clear to me what you are asking. It sounds like you are planning on replacing your low beams with a bi-xenon projector? What are you planning on using for the bi-xenon projector?


----------



## truck240 (Mar 6, 2015)

The Depo projector lights have four separate lamps (reflectors) inside each housing. As follows: Projector, fog, signal, high beam. I am going to use a lower wattage halogen inside the high beam reflector as DRL lights. Projection light will be Bi-Xenon Hi/low. The Depo lights use angel eyes as DRL but are useless because of the tiny bulbs and are really only good for decoration. I could use the HID as DRL but may encounter flicker because of the reduced voltage. My solution is to rewire halogen high beam reflector as DRL and use Bi-Xenon in projector for high beam.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

truck240 said:


> Projection light will be Bi-Xenon Hi/low.


That's the question - where are you getting these bi-xenon projector "lamps" (to use your terminology)?


----------



## poormanq45 (Nov 7, 2014)

By default this is how they function:

Engine on parking brake engaged - Nothing
Engine on parking brake disengaged - Low beam on
Engine on parking brake disengaged light switch on - Low beam on and halos

Temporary engagement of the highs leaves the low and halos on as well as turning on the highs

Full engagement of the highs turns the low beams off and leaves the halos on as well as turning on the highs


By swapping the halo and low beam positive wire you'll end up with:
DRL - halo
Low beams staying on with the highs


----------

